# Município



## xaviGZ

Bom dia, amigos

Estou a traduzir uma notízia desde o português (do Brasil) ao galego é há uma palavra que não sei se tem um equivalente exacto na minha lingua: *município*.

Seria o mesmo que uma simples "cidade"? Aqui, na Galiza (e também na Espanha), existem os municípios, mais acho que são uma entidade administrativa diferente do que no Brasil, não é? Como é que vocês a traduziriam?

Aqui têm o contexto:
"A homenagem a Ronaldo fez parte do lançamento do guia Cidades-Base: O Potencial do Estado de São Paulo para sediar os Centros de Treinamento das Seleções para a Copa do Mundo Fifa 2014. A publicação reúne informações dos 37 *municípios* pré-selecionados para receber as delegações internacionais. A partir de março, a equipe técnica do Comitê Organizador Local (COL) fará novas vistorias às cidades, entre as quais estão, além da capital, Campinas, Santos, Atibaia, Campos do Jordão e o ABC paulista, além do interior do estado."

MUITO OBRIGADO!!!


----------



## Carfer

Eu creio que é a mesma coisa, mas deixe que os brasileiros se pronunciem.


----------



## xaviGZ

Obrigadinho


----------



## Weliton

Que eu saiba, aqui no Brasil o único significado para município é o conceito de cidade (acho que se for especificar, se refere mais à parte administrativa da cidade).
E creio que no contexto está se referindo *sim*, a cidades.
-A publicação reúne informações das (dos) 37 _(municípios)_ cidades.

Se não for isso, a palavra está numa linguagem técnica que eu não saberia expressar.

Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## Carfer

Weliton said:


> Que eu saiba, aqui no Brasil o único significado para município é o conceito de cidade (acho que se for especificar, se refere mais à parte administrativa da cidade).
> E creio que no contexto está se referindo *sim*, a cidades.
> -A publicação reúne informações das (dos) 37 _(municípios)_ cidades.
> 
> Se não for isso, a palavra está numa linguagem técnica que eu não saberia expressar.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado!


 
Bom, mas o Brasil (e sobretudo o Brasil, que é imenso) não tem a totalidade do seu território urbanizado (Deus, se existe, que nos livre de tal possibilidade!). Então, quem é que administra as áreas não urbanizadas (a nível local, quero eu dizer)? Não são os municípios? Quando um sertanejo precisa duma licença municipal, não é à prefeitura respectiva que se dirige, por viver no território do município que esta encabeça? É que, se é, não há diferença nenhuma entre o município brasileiro, o português e o galego ou espanhol em geral (além, claro, de diferenças de nomenclatura e de organização, que não de essência).
Repare que não estou a afirmar, estou a perguntar.


----------



## xaviGZ

Bom, foram de muita ajuda. 

Creio que, para o caso, cidade é o termo máis ajeitado pois, ao tratar-se duma tradução dum texto jornalístico, não é conveniente utilizar uma nota a pé de página onde recolher as particularidades do termo.

Muito obrigado

P.D. Desculpem o meu mau português, não duvidem em me corrigir quando for necessário.


----------



## Weliton

*Carfer*, acho que é sim a reposta para as tuas perguntas.
Cada cidade ou município possuem suas respectivas prefeituras, então cada cidade tem sua administração. Ah e não pense que o Brasil é só mato. hahaha 

*xaviGZ *, seu português é muito bom, mas tome cuidado com essas junções, como: *duma* e *dum*.
No Brasil não costumamos usar na forma escrita.


----------



## Vanda

Sobre o uso de dum, duma, etc, por favor, queira se dirigir a esta discussão.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Um município no Brasil pode englobar mais de uma cidade. Um exemplo clássico é o município de Valença, no Rio de Janeiro, que abriga as cidades de Valença (sede do município) e a de Conservatória, famosa por seus seresteiros e serestas.

O município pode ser subdividido ainda em distritos, divisão essa administrativa, e não política.

Ah, mais uma coisinha: existem municípios no Brasil que tem superfície superior à de países europeus.


----------



## anaczz

WhoSoyEu said:


> Um município no Brasil pode englobar mais de uma cidade. Um exemplo clássico é o município de Valença, no Rio de Janeiro, que abriga as cidades de Valença (sede do município) e a de Conservatória, famosa por seus seresteiros e serestas.
> O município pode ser subdividido ainda em distritos, divisão essa administrativa, e não política.



Tem certeza disso, Who?
Tenho a impressão de que Conservatória já foi uma cidade e agora é um distrito de Valença.
Se não me engano, no Brasil, para ser considerado cidade, um grupamento populacional tem,  necessarimente, que ser a sede do município.
Por isso, no fim das contas, acabamos por utilizar como sinônimos os termos município e cidade (e incluímos as áreas não urbanizadas).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Se fosse assim, Ana, Brasilia (Distrito Federal) não seria uma cidade, não é mesmo?


----------



## Carfer

Parece então que tenho que concluir que a diferença maior entre a acepção portuguesa e a brasileira é que no Brasil não há município sem cidade (daí a identificação dum com o outro), enquanto em Portugal não há coincidência obrigatória (a maioria dos municípios não têm cidades como cabeça, mas sim vilas). Num e noutro caso, o município pode conter mais de uma cidade. E num e noutro caso também, os municípios não correspondem apenas e só a áreas urbanas. É isto?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Parece então que tenho que concluir que a diferença maior entre a acepção portuguesa e a brasileira é que no Brasil não há município sem cidade (daí a identificação dum com o outro), enquanto em Portugal não há coincidência obrigatória (a maioria dos municípios não têm cidades como cabeça, mas sim vilas). Num e noutro caso, o município pode conter mais de uma cidade. E num e noutro caso também, os municípios não correspondem apenas e só a áreas urbanas. É isto?


Acho que é isso mesmo, Carfer. Como você disse, o município e a cidade se confundem, e a cidade e o distrito, também.

Na realidade, o município é um território demarcado por lei, aonde estão inseridas áreas urbanas, rurais, e industriais. Da mesma forma o distrito, que, porém, não tem uma identidade política própria, sendo dependente da cidade sede do município.

Vi que Conservatória, como distrito, tem 4.000 habitantes, logo, é maior que muitas cidades sedes de município.


----------



## anaczz

WhoSoyEu said:


> Se fosse assim, Ana, Brasilia (Distrito Federal) não seria uma cidade, não é mesmo?



Brasília é um caso completamente diferente em tudo; segundo a Constituição o Distrito Federal não pode ser dividido em municípios.
e tem competências legislativas equivalentes às estaduais e também às municipais. Não dá para tomar por referência.


----------

